# TTC naturally during FET cycle?



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I am in the middle of my FET Cycle (lining scan tomorrow) and my DH and I thought we might also ttc naturally during this cycle. However, a few questions have come up, and I'm looking for opinions/experience.....

Firstly, if we conceive naturally (highly unlikely), will the FET transfer procedure be risky for/damage a natural embryo? Will the presence of a natural embryo affect the implantation chances of the thawed embryo?

And secondly, if the natural and thawed embryos both implant, should we have concerns about multiples (I'm 40)?

Thank you  

xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Cay23 - We were told by our clinic to use a condom if we were to have sex while having FET. Are you having medicated or natural? 

xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

clinic advise against it i think. i was told unlikely you will ovulate during a medicated FET, but yes there would be a chance of multiples if you conceived naturally plus had another embyro transferred. I have read of it happening to people, having fraternal twins despite only 1 embie transferred... 
I don't know what the risk is for a natural embie if you perform a ET, depending if your transfer is on 2,3 or 5 days post conception the naturally fertilised egg could still be in the tubes. I wouldn't want to risk it myself, I'd save the TTC for inbetween treatment, but not something i've had to consider as really low/probably zero chance for us naturally. xx


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

I asked if we should or shouldn't and were told there was no harm in trying and to go for it. Mind you, that might have been affected by our history / low odds anyway, and I was doing natural FET.


----------

